# Driva Watch Co



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just spotted this watch on eBay, has anyone got any ideas about the company?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...bayphotohosting

Really would like you opinions.

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I found something but is in French:

http://www.worldtempus.com/pit/wtpop/1/11629/2307


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

adrian said:


> I found something but is in French:
> 
> http://www.worldtempus.com/pit/wtpop/1/11629/2307


Thanks Adrian, heres a rough translation...

"Driva was been founded in 1924 by the family Hirsch, industrial in watch-making of The Chaux-de-Fonds (Swiss). The family Hirsch was the one of the important families of the Swiss watchmaking industry since 1875. Unfortunately the crisis of 1929 cause the bankruptcy of the group, the one of the bigger watchmaking bankruptcies of his time with a passive one that surpassed the 30 frank millions of or.nLa Driva left The Chaux-de-Fonds in 1938 to install itself to Geneva. In the years 40-50, it was an important factory to Geneva with an annual production of several hundreds of thousands of pieces. The production especially was centered on watchmaking products said "private label" and a situated affiliate to New York supplied the factory genevoise by of important orders, sometimes for the biggest American watchmaking brands. The brand Driva very well-known equally to Gauged (the first Swiss watchmaking brand during years until the arrival of Fidel Castro...) to Mexico and to the Phillipines.nDriva had created, at first years 30, the first rectangular wrist-watch to repetition with rectangular movement. "


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

potz said:


> It is certainly a great looker and I'd go for it if I were you. (I still need a 40's-50's chrono in my collection as well. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for a "no-name" jobbie, ie one where a once well-known company has folded or disappeared, or whether to go for a Breitling.)


Not quite got the funds for a Breitling :cry2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> It is certainly a great looker and I'd go for it if I were you. (I still need a 40's-50's chrono in my collection as well. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for a "no-name" jobbie, ie one where a once well-known company has folded or disappeared, or whether to go for a Breitling.)


I got a 18K gold one from James and didn't paid the Breitling hype.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

adrian said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > It is certainly a great looker and I'd go for it if I were you. (I still need a 40's-50's chrono in my collection as well. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for a "no-name" jobbie, ie one where a once well-known company has folded or disappeared, or whether to go for a Breitling.)
> ...


So what do you think of the build quality and stuff like that Adrian?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This is the original sale post.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...t=0&start=0

I love the watch and it keeps very good time. James is a top guy.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm still REALLY kicking myself for not buying this beautiful SEKONDA when i had a chance - hope you are enjoying it Mylo


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys, it's gone a bit above my price range now tho. :cry2:


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Drive, great dissapeared company


----------

